
The Porch Pirate of Potrero Hill Can’t Believe It Came to This - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/11/stealing-amazon-packages-age-nextdoor/598156/
======
fargle
That's a lot of words to say serial lying drug addicted thief got caught. I
can sum it up in one: Yay!

I'm just surprised she was even prosecuted at all in a place that has so many
people that would spend so much effort sorta-semi-defending that kind of
behavior.

It's 1000 times worse that you even need to install video cameras to protect
your own door, than it is that the "lady" had a hard (mostly self-inflicted)
life.

~~~
sharkmerry
> I'm just surprised she was even prosecuted at all in a place that has so
> many people that would spend so much effort sorta-semi-defending that kind
> of behavior.

I agree. Given how much it costs to prosecute someone...

~~~
fargle
I couldn't even hazard a guess but I bet it is a lot. Do you have a round
number for what it does cost?

~~~
sharkmerry
Its really tough to quantify and comparison of the outcomes could be wildly
different depending on your point of view.

I know having packages stolen is frustrating. I shipped cookies to a friend in
NYC and they were lifted. It sucks, but were these people really harmed? the
goods were presumably replaced (some of which were sloppy joe sauce multipack)
and the people claiming they didnt feel safe and had to move were still there
after writing a letter saying they had to move to the judge.

I also understand the residents point of view, you feel less safe. and that
can be harmful to your psyche and mental well being.

------
Bostonian
The subtitle is "When a longtime resident started stealing her neighbors’
Amazon packages, she entered a vortex of smart cameras, Nextdoor rants, and
cellphone surveillance."

Am I supposed to sympathize with an incorrigible thief? If modern technology
means more thieves are caught, that's a good thing.

~~~
smbullet
This whole article reads like I should be crying for this lady. She was given
at least a dozen second chances - more than most people get - and she still
continued to steal, lie, and abuse drugs in front of her daughter.

~~~
fortran77
To be fair, the voters in California decided to treat these crimes as
misdemeanors, no matter how many times you're caught stealing. It's what the
people wanted.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_California_Proposition_47](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_California_Proposition_47)

